# Uk based support groups?



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Any UK people found any support groups?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

If you go to here: http://www.social-anxiety-community.org/db/ you may get more help - it's an SAUK site.


----------

